# Cockatiels and Sirens



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone elses cockatiel go berserk when they hear sirens either outside or on the tv? My male goes mental and squarks his head off, the male we had before him did it too..is it a common thing?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I had an old female, who was bought from a petshop, near Norbury police station in London (c1988 )

Every time she heard a police siren, she went mad squawking. watching "The Bill" was noisy at the start.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

I bet:lol2: My mother is obsessed with police type shows so thats always fun.....:bash::lol2:


----------

